# The Jellyfish: A 36â€ Personal Wind Turbine!



## smokinj (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone know much about the new plug and go wind systems? Worht the money?


----------



## begreen (Jun 25, 2011)

Seems over-rated and low power at only 40kwh/month. $700-800 + wiring costs for the SmartBox Gateway could take a while to pay back. My back of the envelope calcs show more like a 20yr payback if installation final cost is $1000 and you are paying 11 cents/kwh. And that is assuming this device has a 20 yr. lifespan which I doubt.


----------



## midwestcoast (Jun 25, 2011)

My take: you need an excellent site to make wind power pay and bigger = better. That goes double for tower height.  Solar is more suited to small scale IMO


----------



## smokinj (Jun 25, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Seems over-rated and low power at only 40kwh/month. $700-800 + wiring costs for the SmartBox Gateway could take a while to pay back. My back of the envelope calcs show more like a 20yr payback if installation final cost is $1000 and you are paying 11 cents/kwh. And that is assuming this device has a 20 yr. lifespan which I doubt.




Thats what I was afraid of.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 25, 2011)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> My take: you need an excellent site to make wind power pay and bigger = better. That goes double for tower height. Solar is more suited to small scale IMO



I seem to be in a jet stream where I am at. Only seen the flag drupe one time in 6 years. Then the hail cut lose. With my skill's as an "electrocutionist" Not good!  The plug in model's seems do-able but not at that roi. 
Now Pluming and making the whole hot water thing I can handle that. Thought about puting a solor loop tied to hot water heater.


----------



## begreen (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's an article comparing 5 different wind systems:  http://cleantechnica.com/2008/03/21/the-five-best-micro-wind-turbines/2/


----------



## smokinj (Jun 25, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Here's an article comparing 5 different wind systems:  http://cleantechnica.com/2008/03/21/the-five-best-micro-wind-turbines/2/




I feel the wind-gen are make progress but still a little ways off for my skill set. If I could grid-tie around 2 of the 400w for under 2k I would be a buyer. (If install is easy enough)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 28, 2011)

Be warned about the dangers of wind power!!

http://www.theonion.com/video/in-the-know-coal-lobby-warns-wind-farms-may-blow-e,20876/


----------



## smokinj (Jun 28, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Be warned about the dangers of wind power!!
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/video/in-the-know-coal-lobby-warns-wind-farms-may-blow-e,20876/



Lol Thats good stuff! :lol:


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 28, 2011)

The onion had an article last year about a devastating air spill at a wind farm


----------



## smokinj (Jun 28, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> The onion had an article last year about a devastating air spill at a wind farm




Cant wait to get a couple 400 watt's in and spill it every-where! ;-)


----------

